# Shower Soap Dispenser



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

This past weekend was our weekend for things to fall off the wall. We had purchased one of those shower soap dispensers and I thought DH had it firmly stuck to the side of the shower until I heard a crash in the middle of the night. I got up to find it had fallen and now the bottom of the shower stall was covered in body wash and shampoo. I managed to clean it up with a min. of fuss and noise and using very little water as well as we were dry camping. I would love to hear what you used to attach yours to the shower (and where) and how it's holding up. Thanks.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

susan/vt said:


> This past weekend was our weekend for things to fall off the wall. We had purchased one of those shower soap dispensers and I thought DH had it firmly stuck to the side of the shower until I heard a crash in the middle of the night. I got up to find it had fallen and now the bottom of the shower stall was covered in body wash and shampoo. I managed to clean it up with a min. of fuss and noise and using very little water as well as we were dry camping. I would love to hear what you used to attach yours to the shower (and where) and how it's holding up. Thanks.


Just installed ours last nite, but haven't hung the full container on the bracket yet. We have the four flavor model from Camping World. It comes with four double-sided adhesive tabs and a tube of silicone "glue". We used the same one on our last trailer and it never fell off even after four years of bouncing around. I cleaned the shower surround real well with alcohol and slathered the entire tube of glue on all of the bracket's mounting surfaces. Pushed it onto the wall until the glue oozed through the holes in the mounting bracket, and that should lock it in place. Hopefully we'll get another four years of trouble free operation.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

So yours is attached to the surround with silicone glue. We had used some sort of double adhesive tape and attached it to the glass. We did not travel with it hanging. We put our 2 flavor model on, took 2 showers and down it came. Will try the silicone adhesive. That sounds way more sturdy. Thanks


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

On my last trailer, had one of these dispensers. After replacing the self stick tape a couple of times, I ended up screwing the backer plate to the wall using a dab of silicone on each screw. Never fell off the wall again. I sold the trailer with the dispenser so not to leave hopes.
I don't use a dispenser in my current trailer.
Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

susan/vt said:


> So yours is attached to the surround with silicone glue. We had used some sort of double adhesive tape and attached it to the glass. We did not travel with it hanging. We put our 2 flavor model on, took 2 showers and down it came. Will try the silicone adhesive. That sounds way more sturdy. Thanks


The tape is only to hold it while the glue sets up. Sounds like you may have been missing the glue from yours when you purchased it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have two stuck in our rig using the double sided foam tape that came with it and the silicone glue. You can buy some water proof automotive tape which should hold it, but might have to hit up an auto store instead of camping world or an RV shop, look for "Scotch 3M Auto Acrylic Foam Double-Sided Waterproof"


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Will check on the waterproof adhesive tape. There was no glue with ours. I voted for screwing to the wall but I have to let DH make some of the decisions.


----------

